# My air compressor is making a weird sound at the end of the compression.



## loglog84 (Sep 6, 2019)

Here is youtube upload. Is this urgent? Easy fix or do i have to get someone to take a look?

Airstar 30 is the model

Dental use.

Here is a video clip 






Please help!


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Sounds like the pressure safety release is leaking near the end of filling the tank. They are only $10 so if that doesn't solve the problem you would only be out $10, its a maintenance item anyways. If you know someone mechanically inclined they can look for leaks in the tank which eventually could blow out the bottom. But that would take like 15 or more years with no maintenance and the tank half full of water. A video will not show where a leak is occurring, could be tank, piping, safety blow off valve, cycle relief valve, Head gasket, broken reed valve, etc. Of course release any air pressure before touching air fittings. How old is the compressor?

Stephen



loglog84 said:


> Here is youtube upload. Is this urgent? Easy fix or do i have to get someone to take a look?
> 
> Airstar 30 is the model
> 
> ...


----------

